# Beginnings of my next prop build.



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

This is the first stage of my new prop I'll be building. It's going to be a scarecrow, but it'll have a few twists, not your regular scarecrow!! I'll be starting the body tonight under the cover of darkness, due to over curious neighbors who are always poking there heads into my garage...lol!! I'm hoping to have him done by the first week of October.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Very stylish, I like it!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks amazing. Colors are fantastic...can't wait to see more!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Mike he looks scare-riffic! He is going to be another triumph for you!  I love a good scarecrow, probably second in line to a sinister and creepy witch. Did you ever get photobucket worked out? If you need help, let me know.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yowza, nice!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice. Can't wait to see build pics and finished product!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The head looks great. Did you use the Stolloween papier Mache method for the head?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Oooh, nice start! He already looks deliciously evil


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks y'all, this build is going to be really challenging and I have some really grandiose ideas!! Spooky1, I'm not really sure about Stolloweens technique, I just made it with ground up toilet paper, liquid starch, Elmer's glue thinned down, salt and flour.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Fantastic! Love the eyes. Colors blend very well


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love the design and the colors!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

very nice and creepy


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great start. Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Holy Cow Jack! The head looks great! I can't believe you turned paper into that. That is going to be an awesome prop. Great work so far.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

looks great cant wait to see more


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks KPrimm and DiscoZombie, he'll look better when he's lit up at night, I don't know if you can tell, but he's hollow, and I have a pipe in his neck where I plan to place a light and make him glow. I forgot to mention that when I started the thread.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love the concept, and it looks stunning so far!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Nixie, I just started the body for him, and I'm brainstorming different methods to keep him light, and ways to take him apart for storage.


----------



## doctorgrim (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks amazing


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That is so cool!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

wow love it! looks amazing and very scary too,can"t wait to see the finished prop!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! great job!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks y'all, I haven't kept up with the thread, I've been trying to work on several things at once and I'm in full throttle mode right now!! It's coming too fast and I don't know if I'll finish in time...aaahhhhh!!!! So I'll be working late again tonight!! I'll have some progress pix up soon.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Very creative HMJ! I love the concept so far. I can't wait to see the rest. I like that you're taking some time to think about the design so it can be taken apart. I need to build things that come apart since I have very little storage. Good luck!


----------

